# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در رابطه با دانشگاه صنعت نفت

## hamishe.gham

سلام دوستان

یکی از آشناها که توی دانشگاه صنعت نفت اهواز مهندسی نفت خونده بود میگفت افرادی که توی این دانشگاه نفت بخونن کارشون تضمینه توی شرکت نفت، البته که شرکت نفت هیچ ضمانتی واسه ی کار نمیده و بورسیه هم نمیکنه اما خوب میگفت خیلی راحت جذبشون میکنه و احتمال بیکاریشون خیلی پایینه

حالا سوال من اینه که افرادی که توی این دانشگاه رشته هایه دیگه ای مثل برق یا مکانیک یا ایمنی و .. بخونن هم به راحتی جذب شرکت نفت میشن؟ یا این فقط در رابطه با رشته ی نفت صادقه؟

و سوال دیگه اینکه افرادی که اطلاع دارن ممنون میشم یک توضیحی در رابطه با سطح علمی و امکانات رفاهی و ... این دانشگاه ارائه کنن

و اگر یک مقایسه ای هم بین این داشگاه و دانشگاه هایه هم سطحش انجام بدن که خیلی عالی میشه

راستی شنیدم که کمک هزینه ای هم به دانشجوهاش تعلق میده میخواستم بدونم این کمک هزینه در چه سطحه؟ (انگار میخوام معامله کنم نه کسب علم :d)

ممنون میشم افرادی که اطلاع دارن راهنمایی بفرمایند

----------


## sorosh

> سلام دوستان
> 
> یکی از آشناها که توی دانشگاه صنعت نفت اهواز مهندسی نفت خونده بود میگفت افرادی که توی این دانشگاه نفت بخونن کارشون تضمینه توی شرکت نفت، البته که شرکت نفت هیچ ضمانتی واسه ی کار نمیده و بورسیه هم نمیکنه اما خوب میگفت خیلی راحت جذبشون میکنه و احتمال بیکاریشون خیلی پایینه
> 
> حالا سوال من اینه که افرادی که توی این دانشگاه رشته هایه دیگه ای مثل برق یا مکانیک یا ایمنی و .. بخونن هم به راحتی جذب شرکت نفت میشن؟ یا این فقط در رابطه با رشته ی نفت صادقه؟
> 
> و سوال دیگه اینکه افرادی که اطلاع دارن ممنون میشم یک توضیحی در رابطه با سطح علمی و امکانات رفاهی و ... این دانشگاه ارائه کنن
> 
> و اگر یک مقایسه ای هم بین این داشگاه و دانشگاه هایه هم سطحش انجام بدن که خیلی عالی میشه
> ...


والا این واسه قبلا بوده ظاهرا. چون دوست خودم من اونجا نفت خوند و استخدام هم نشد. بعد رفت ارشد توی یه جا دیگه خوند و امسالم رتبه دکتراش شد 1 و تازه رفت آزمون استخدامی شرکت نفت قبول  شد.

----------


## khatereh 2

منم این حرفارو شنیدم. فکر کنم اگه در دانشگاه خودش درس بخونید راحت تر جذب کار میشید. تا جای دیگه... بازم سوال کنید.

----------


## hamishe.gham

درسته استخدامی الان همه جا سخت شده

منظورم از تضمین این بود که خیلی راحت تر جذب میکنه (رشته ی نفت رو)

حالا در مورد دیگر رشته ها چطوره؟

----------


## hamishe.gham

ممنون میشم اگر دوستان راهنمایی بفرمایند

----------


## hamishe.gham

یادآوری ...

----------


## hamishe.gham

یادآوری ...

----------

